# Kitten trying to suckle from my dog



## Baker (May 24, 2013)

I'm currently caring for a young female kitten until i can find her a home. I have no idea how old she is. She constantly meows and trys to suckle from my girl. She eats her food, but still wants to suckle. Keeping them seperated all the time is impossible .


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

My kitten did the same thing but used to suckle us. They should out grow it, but it means they were weaned from their mother too early.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's adorable, her markings and coloring are beautiful.


----------



## Baker (May 24, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> She's adorable, her markings and coloring are beautiful.


Thanks  she's a real doll.


----------



## Tamberav (Sep 30, 2014)

I had a kitten many years ago that did the same thing to my Siberian Husky. My husky had really strong maternal instincts so she quickly adopted it and got all upset when anyone would pick up HER kitten. The husky eventually weened the kitten herself.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

What a pretty kitten! If she is more on the gray coloring shade (hard to tell in the picture), I think she is a "muted calico". We have one at home, but ours has a bit more white on the face. Ours also has the 2 color nose.


----------



## ashurjames (Oct 15, 2014)

The kitten looks prettier as in the pic


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Back in the mid to late 50's we had a grown cat that did this to my dad's English Setter. The cat was a barn cat toget rid of ice in the barn, but he septn more time with the dogs than in the barn.


----------

